# was ist mit meinen Fischen los ? was ist das ?



## Staubfinger (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich brauche eure Hilfe. Meine Fische sehen immer komischer aus und ich weiss nicht was das seien könnte. Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Die Flecken die man auf dem Bild sehen kann waren am Anfang erst nur weiss. Was haben die kleinen und was kann ich dagegen machen  ?


----------



## andreas w. (14. Juni 2014)

Autsch ! Sieht nicht gut aus. Lass auf jeden Fall mal *schnellstens* dein Teichwasser auf Bakterien und sowas untersuchen. Bitte aber vom Fachmann oder -frau, am Besten vom Tierarzt. 
Anrufen, Problem schildern und evtl. ein befallener Fisch mitbringen.


----------



## Staubfinger (14. Juni 2014)

Ich habe vor 1,5 Wochen schon einmal das Wasser komplett getauscht. Ich kann mir also nicht vorstellen das es am Wasser liegt.


----------



## koiteich1 (14. Juni 2014)

Hi
Wasser komplett tauschen ist der größte Fehler denn damit zerschießt du dir deine ganze Biologie
Du hast ein sehr großes bakterielles Problem und brauchst sofort fachmännische Hilfe sonnst werden dir deine Fische eingehen !!!!!!!!!!!
Komplette Wasserwerte messen, Abstrich machen lassen und nach Befund sofort Behandeln.


----------



## andreas w. (14. Juni 2014)

Wasser *komplett* tauschen ist wie gesagt ein großer fehler (???) aber wahrscheinlich nicht der Grund für den Zustand der Fische. 
Wie gesagt, gib Vollgas bei der Suche der Bakterien oder was auch immer  im Wasser ist, sonst hast du deine Fische leider gehabt .
Springender Punkt ist das Wort: "*sofort*" .


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Staubfinger. 

Lochfrass,die 2te.

Deine Fisch haben Lochfrass, leider auf mangelnde Hygiene und wie die Vorredner schon sagten durch Bakterien verursacht. 

Fische raus Kesseln mit Wasserstoffperoxid 3% Lösung desinfizieren on mit Propolis behandeln.
Gibt es beides in der Apotheke.

Das kann helfen die wunde zu heilen und den verlauf zu stoppen, aber bekämpft nicht den Auslöser. 

Meist moderecken im Teich.Der Koi verletzt sich,und die Bakterien dringen in die Wunde ein.

Trotzdem solltest du den Erregerstamm bestimmen lassen,damit die passende Antibiose bestimmt werden kann.

Zu meinen Vorredner,sie haben recht mit dem was sie sagen:Sofort handeln

Trotzdem bedacht, einen 30% Teilwasserwechsel machen, heute Bitte nur 10% morgen im laufe des Tages 20% das sich die Fische an die sinkenden Temperaturen gewöhnen können.
Andernfalls noch mehr Streß.

Es sei denn du hast die Möglichkeit warmes Wasser (auf Teich Niveau ) einlaufen zu lassen.

LG Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Juni 2014)

Und,

sind das weiße pünktchen auf deinem Fisch, oder sieht das auf dem Foto nur so aus?!

LG Chris


----------



## Staubfinger (15. Juni 2014)

Also nein es sind keine weissen punkte. Ich habe gestern noch einen Wassertest gemacht. Das eizige was nicht stimmt ist der ph wert, der steht auf 8,5. Ich habe gestern noch ein paar Fische raus gefangen die ich raus bekommen habe.....was mich nur wundert ist, das es nur meine Goldfische haben und nicht die Kois. Nun ja wie gesagt habe sie raus genommen und dann jeweils 10 ! Imuten in ein Salzbad gesteckt und packe sie danach in ein seperates Becken wo Medikamente drin sind gegen Bakterien. Das mache ich jetzt einmal täglich drei Tage lang.


----------



## jolantha (15. Juni 2014)

Staubfinger schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern noch ein* paar Fische* raus gefangen die ich raus bekommen habe.....was mich nur wundert ist, das es nur meine Goldfische haben und nicht die Kois.



Hi, 
wieviel waren denn die " paar " ? In Deinem Profil ist leider nur ein *Stör* noch ersichtlich, und hier schreibst Du *Goldfische und Koi *.
In 4000 - 5000 liter ist das ja schon mal ein Überbesatz . Und ein Stör hjat da gar nichts drin zu suchen ! 
Was ist denn mit Filteranlage und Sauerstoff ? 
Dieser Lochfrass kommt ja nun nicht von heute auf morgen, und in der Größe, die Dein Goldi da hat, stimmt doch schon länger irgendetwas nicht,
mit Deinem Teich .


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2014)

@Staubfinger,

es ist so lästig, und bitte an die Mods,nehmt mir meine Worte jetzt nicht übel.

Es nervt mich so dermaßen an,das nach Hilfe geschrien wird und dann mit Füßen getreten wird.

Wie kannst du irgendwelche Mittelchen in den Teich kippen,von denen du keine Ahnung hast?
Abgesehen davon wo du sie her hast?Denn Antibiotika sind Rezeptpflichtig.
HINZU kommt noch,das sie bei falschen Antibiotika wirkungslos sind 

Oh man,mich nervt es nur noch.Mit dem Kauf oder der Haltung von Lebewesen geht man eine Verpflichtung ein.Nämlich die,das der der sie erwirbt sich um sie hegt und Pflegt.

Wenn man dann fragen dazu hat UND in großer Not(und bei dir ist es sehr nötig) ist,warum kann man dann nicht einfach beherzigen, was einem von Menschen erzählt wird die einem mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen und,AHNUNG haben?!

Nochmals, und diesmal, mit Nettigkeit geschrieben,es gibt Bakterien und Bakterien die dieselbe Erkrankung hervorrufen.
Somit MUSS bestimmt werden welche.

Bei einem entzündeten Zahn brauchst du andere Medis wie bei einer Lungenentzündung.

Zusätzlich werde auch ich nicht schlau aus deinem Profil,wie @jolantha schon schrieb.

Bitte an die anderen die das lesen,es ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern dient dem ernst der Lage.

Dir und Euch sonnige Grüße aus Hessen

LG Chris


----------



## andreas w. (15. Juni 2014)

Mahlzeit, 
leider kann ich dem lieben Chris nur beipflichten. Es ist immer wieder schade, daß auf Kosten der Tiere Leute ihre Erfahrungen machen wollen oder müssen. 

@Staubfinger : Bitte lass Deine Brühe *von Fachleuten* auf Bakterien oder sonstige Erreger testen - und das bitte *pronto* ! Wenn das nicht hinhaut, bin ich aus dem Thema raus - so leid mir´s tut.


----------



## koiteich1 (15. Juni 2014)

Da muss ich Chris recht geben.
Habe zwar nichts von Antibiotika gelesen aber irgendwelche Mittelchen für irgend eine Krankheit benutzen ist einfach nur schwachsinnig.
Es gibt leider viele Leute die sich einen Teich ohne Überlegung bauen,Überbesatz haben usw.
Es geht jahrelang gut und dann kommt es dicke.
Aber Tipps und Ratschläge sollte man dann schon annehmen.
Ich hatte auch mal solche Fehler gemacht Teich zu klein Überbesatz und dann Bakterielle Probleme bekommen.
Hatte mir Tipps geholt und diese auch umgesetzt und alles war gut.
Mitlerweile habe ich auf 36m³ erweitert und zur zeit schwimmen 14 Koi darinn.
Mehr als 16 Koi kommen da aber auf alle Fälle nicht rein den die Burschen wachsen schneller als man denkt und der Filter wächst leider nicht mit. Was einige aber leider noch nicht wissen!!!

@Straubinger
Du kannst zwar die Fische separat Behandeln aber das Problem in deinem Teich ist damit noch nicht gelöst und wenn die wieder im Teich sind geht es von vorn los!!!!
Chris hat es in Beitrag 6 schon auf den Punkt gebracht :
mangelnde Hygiene - Meist moderecken im Teich.Der Koi verletzt sich,und die Bakterien dringen in die Wunde ein.
Probiere das erstmal so gut es geht abzustellen vielleicht mit einem Schlammsauger oder ähnliches.
und mache auf alle Fälle Täglich WW so ca. 20% ca. eine Woche lang.

Das sind alles nur Vorschläge die du hier bekommst.
was Du daraus machst bleibt dir überlassen aber ich hoffe deine Fischlis packen das.


----------



## koiteich1 (15. Juni 2014)

Staubfinger schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern noch einen Wassertest gemacht. Das eizige was nicht stimmt ist der ph wert, der steht auf 8,5.


und wie sind die anderen Werte?


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2014)

Übrigens und da Danke ich @koiteich1,

Nirgendwo steht geschrieben,dass er Antibiotika nutzt,nur hilft das eben nur bei diesem Erreger.Deshalb gehe ich davon aus.

Alles andere ist perlen vor die Säue!

Wir sollten jetzt mal abwarten was er/sie dazu zu sagen hat.

Dann können wir vielleicht noch besser auf das Problem reagieren-gehandelt muss aber werden, soviel ist klar. 

@Staubfinger ,bitte nimm es Uns allen nicht böse als kollektiv, aber wir mussten alle Lehrgeld bezahlen und wollen nur helfen 


LG Chris


----------



## Staubfinger (15. Juni 2014)

Bin gerade dabei zu überlegen die goldfische zu entsorgen. Weis nur nicht wo hin. Und den stör gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Die filteranlage ist ein eigenbau und besser wird es nicht gehen. Es gibt halt nicht nur vollprofis wie ihr.


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2014)

Hier geht es jetzt mal nicht um dich, sondern um deine Tiere.

Diese Form ist sicherlich Deutsxhlandweit, das beste was du finden wirst,kein anderer wird dir so Kompeten,nur über Bilder antworten können wie hier.

Andernfalls muss man halt am Teich sein, wir meinen es doch nicht böse,aber wir haben auch unser Erfahrungen machen müssen,so handeln wir dann auch.

Du gibst leider zu wenige oder ungenügende Informationen zu deinem Teich und Handeln.

Ich möchte es mal anders sagen, wenn du erwartest geholfen zu bekommen,muss man sich auch fragen stellen die einem nicht gefallen, aber daraus lernst du dann im nachhinein 

Wir sind sicherlich nicht alles Tierschützer,aber wer fragt bekommt auch antworten.

Bitte überdenke deine Ansichten nochmal,editiere deine  Letzten Beitrag und wir helfen dir dein Problem in den Griff zu bekommen oder vielleicht sogar zu lösen,das ist ja da was du wolltest.

Edit:was hast du zur Behandlung eingesetzt, vielleicht ist es ja das richtige 


LG Chris


----------



## Staubfinger (15. Juni 2014)

Also jetzt noch einmal zu dem aktuellen stand. Ich habe heute noch einmal 3/4Wasser raus geholt, auch wenn es hier manchen nicht gefällt. Es ging aber nicht anders, da ich die Fische sonst nicht heruas bekomme. Die Goldfische hole ich gerade alle raus und sammle sie in einer Regentonne mit Sauerstoffpumpe. Dies Goldfische möchte ich dann gerne auch los werden ich weis nur noch nicht wie. Wenn ich die Goldfische alle raus habe werde ich mit einem Sauger denn Teich noch etwas von Dreck befreien. Dann wollte ich das Wasser wieder auffüllen und mit dem Zeug was ich als Bild einfüge behandeln. Und hoffe das dann alles gut ist. Dann habe ich auch nur noch 2 etwas grössere kois im Teich (20cm) und 5 kleine


----------



## koiteich1 (15. Juni 2014)

Kauf dir ein kleines Becken setze die paar Koi die noch übrig sind da hinein mit guter Belüftung (wenns geht mit Filter)
Dann das restliche Wasser raus mit dem Kärcher den Teich RICHTIG reinigen neu befüllen und nach ca. 2-3 Wochen die Fische wieder einsetzen
Wenn du den Teich gereinigt hast kannst du mit Inotec die Falten der Folie verkleben damit sich da kein Gammel mehr absetzen kann.
Mehr kann und will ich dir nicht raten.
Das "Zeug" was du reinkippen willst löst dein Problem nicht.
Denke das du vielleicht noch einen gescheiten Filter brauchst??
Habe leider noch nichts über deinen Filter gelesen den in deinem Profil steht bei Technik nur: ähh, ja habe ich 
Damit kann man leider nichts anfangen.


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juni 2014)

Also Herr/Frau Vornamenloser 

eigentlich Dutsen wir uns hier und nennen uns beim Vornamen,das macht uns nämlich aus, Freundschaftliche Hilfe 

Ich finde es gut,das du überhaupt was unternimmst.Manchmal ist es eben falsch, so wie jetzt der 3/4 Wasserwechsel, da ich davon ausgegen muss (da keine angaben) das er mit Frischwasser durchgeführt wurde.

Das ist nicht glücklich da es die Temperatur im Teich senkt und das der Fische.

Warum das wichtig ist=Erst ab einer Temperatur von bis 16 °C im Teich erwacht erst das Immunsystem der Fische.

Deswegen immer langsam oder auf Teichniveu nachfüllen!

Deine Goldis wirst du Ohne Behandlung nicht loswerden.Wenn sie gesund sind,ohne Auffälligkeiten, findest du sicher diverse Abnehmer dafür.

Bitte behandle den Lochfrass äußerlich mit Wasserstoffperoxid und Proplis wie bereits erwähnt.

Dieses Medikament ist schwach dosiert,aber besser als nix.Wichtig ist aber das du nicht nur die betroffenen Fische damit behandelst,sondern den ganzen Teich, da es sonst nichts bringt.


Eigentlich würde ich dir zu einem ablassen und Grundreinigen raten.
LG Chris


----------



## Moonlight (15. Juni 2014)

Staubfinger schrieb:


> Dann habe ich auch nur noch 2 etwas grössere kois im Teich (20cm) und 5 kleine


 Eigentlich wollte ich mich aus dem Thema raushalten ... aber mir wird gerade übel.
Was haben 7 Koi (und es ist völlig egal wie Groß oder Klein die sind) in einem Teich mit 4-5tausend Liter Wasser zu suchen?!
Absolut nichts ...

Versuche lieber die Koi zu verkaufen bevor die auch noch hops gehen ...

Mandy


----------



## Geisy (15. Juni 2014)

Viele Händlerbecken haben auch keine 4000-5000L und da müssen die Fische auch mehrere Monate/Jahre drin sein.
Außerdem wird in der Koiszene was anderes vorgegeben.
hier z.B.  http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/was-ist-ueberbesatz.html

Gruß
Norbert, der das auch nicht richtig findet


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2014)

Zitat aus dem Beitrag (Link vom Vorpost) von Frau Dr. Lechleiter:
"Ausschlaggebend für das Wohlbefinden der Fische sind erstens *die Wasserqualität*, zweitens *die Ernährung* und drittens *die Krankheitsprophylaxe*. Dabei hängen wesentliche Parameter (Ammonium/Ammonik und Nitrit) der Wasserqualität entscheidend von der Fütterung ab, nämlich von der Futtermenge und der Futterqualität. Auch die weiteren wichtigsten Werte, der Sauerstoffgehalt und der pH-Wert, werden durch die Fütterung mit beeinflusst.
Überbesatz hat also nur sehr wenig mit der Masse an Fisch pro Einheit Teichvolumen zu tun, aber sehr viel mit der *Leistungsfähigkeit des Gesamtsystems*, *insbesondere des Filters*,  die Ausscheidungen der Fische und die Futterreste aufzuarbeiten.  Ein leistungsfähiger und gut eingefahrener Filter, eine an die Fischmenge, die Fischgröße und die Jahreszeit angepasste Ernährung, sowie eine gute Sauerstoffversorgung und ausreichende (besser großzügige) Wasserwechsel lassen auch hohe Haltungsdichten zu. 
Überbesatz im Koiteich ist im Wesentlichen eine Funktion aus Futtergabe und Filterleistung, nicht aus Wasservolumen und Fischmenge."

Nur wenn schon paar Goldfische löchrig werden, kann man von den oben angesprochenen Punkten ja im Ansatz nicht reden.
Da stimmt weder die Wasserqualität, noch die Krankheitsprophylaxe und ein ordentlicher Filter scheint auch zu fehlen. Ist nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis auch die Koi krank werden, weil sie sich einfach in dem Teich nicht mehr drehen und wenden können und es an den einfachsten Dingen (das fängt mit Wissen schon an)  fehlt.
Und das muss ja nicht sein ... oder?!
Entweder hier erfolgt ein Umdenken des Tierhalters bzgl. Filterung und Pflege oder aber die Tiere sollten abgegeben werden.
Dann hat meinen keinen Stress, keine Kosten und muss ich das Gemecker von Anderen nicht anhören 

Ja Norbert, im Prinzip hast Du schon recht ... Überbesatz ist was anderes ...aber das Wort habe ich ja bewusst nicht benutzt 

Mandy


----------



## Geisy (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mandy

Hier in diesem Fall bin ich ganz bei dir!
Ich hab mich da vielleicht unklar ausgedrückt.

Aber selbst wenn Filter und Pumpe auf dem höchsten Stand sind und Wissen und Wasserwerte stimmen, sollte man diese Besatzdichte überdenken.
Wenn "Fachleute" sowas vorleben, kann man verstehen das Anfänger auch davon träumen da es ja irgendwie geht.
Wehe die Technik fällt dann mal aus oder ist gar nicht erst da. In beiden Fällen geht es den Fischen dann sehr schnell nicht gut.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Staubfinger (16. Juni 2014)

@Moonlight dann kotz doch einfach, wenn dir dabei so übel wird und verschwinde aus diesem beitrag..... es kann mir keiner erzählen das 7 Fische in so einem Teich zu viele sind. Der Teich ist ja nicht nur tief , der ist auch ca. 5m lang....also bitte.


----------



## Geisy (16. Juni 2014)

Also der Teich ist 1,6m tief und 5m lang hat aber nur ca. 4500l?


----------



## Staubfinger (16. Juni 2014)

Es werden was mehr sein, ich habe mich damals hier ganz schnell im Forum angemeldet. dann lass es halt 6000-6500 l sein der ist ja nicht an jeder stelle 1,60 tief. So habe jetzt auch mein Profil mal auf ein aktuellen stand gebracht.


----------



## Geisy (16. Juni 2014)

Ich war gerade in deinem Profil und hab mir die Bilder angeschaut.
Du hast einen schönen Teich und da gehen auch ein paar Fische.
Er hat recht wenig Bepflanzung im Wasser und dein Filter sollte über genug Biofiltermedium verfügen und nicht nur das grobe festhalten.
Eine Regentonne mit 50l Helix würde da schon helfen. 
Wie sieht dein Filter aus?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Staubfinger (16. Juni 2014)

Mein Filter habe ich mol fotografiert. Es sind in jeder tonne verschidene Filtermatten und bürsten


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,
nun bremst mal Alle wieder ein wenig runter ! 
Sicher ist da einiges schief gelaufen, aber jetzt kollektiv auf dem Threadersteller rumzuprügeln, bringt ja auch nichts.
Nicht jeder hat die finanziellen Mittel, sich einen Tierarzt leisten zu können, da probiert man schon mal
ein empfohlenes Mittel aus , und erzählt mir nicht, daß Ihr das nicht auch schon gemacht habt.

Da die Teichgröße und Besatzdichte ja jetzt feststeht, ist das ja vorläufig auch in Ordnung. 
Wenn die Koi dann groß  werden, kann man sie ja immer noch abgeben. 

Na, über den Filter kann man ja rein äußerlich gesehen, wirklich nicht meckern. 

Staubfinger,
vielleicht nimmt der Laden, wo du Dein Mittel gekauft hast, Dir Deine Goldfische ab, frag doch einfach mal nach.


----------



## Staubfinger (16. Juni 2014)

nee ich habe schon jemanden gefunden der sie nimmt. und dass Mittel gegen die Bakterien habe ich auch noch nicht rein gefüllt. Ich habe heute morgen wieder den Rest Wasser nachgefüllt und habe eine Wasseraufbereitungsmittel gekauft. Mehr ist noch nicht passiert.


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2014)

Was ist denn mit Deinem kranken __ Goldfisch passiert ? 
Hast Du den wenigstens behandelt ?


----------



## Staubfinger (16. Juni 2014)

ja die werden noch behandelt und kommen dann in einen kleinen See von meinem bekannten.


----------



## Chrisinger (16. Juni 2014)

Wie hast du vor zu behandeln?

LG Chris


----------



## willi1954 (16. Juni 2014)

Staubfinger schrieb:


> @Moonlight dann kotz doch einfach, wenn dir dabei so übel wird und verschwinde aus diesem beitrag..... es kann mir keiner erzählen das 7 Fische in so einem Teich zu viele sind. Der Teich ist ja nicht nur tief , der ist auch ca. 5m lang....also bitte.


Staubfinger, wenn du keine Kritik verträgst, was bitte suchst du in diesem Forum ?
Und deine Ausdrucksweise entspricht eher einem "Kneipenjargon" als einer vernünftigen Kommunikation unter gleichgesinnten.

Ich wünsche, das in diesem Forum der bislang gute Umgang miteinander erhalten bleibt. Solche Member wie du Staubfinger, tragen sicher nicht dazu bei.


----------



## Staubfinger (16. Juni 2014)

dann sollte man das auch mal Moonlight sagen. Ich kann Kretik mit sicherheit vertragen, aber dumme Kommentare kann man sich sparen. Ich habe schon einmal gesagt das halt nicht alle Vollprofis sein können.


----------



## krallowa (16. Juni 2014)

Korrekt Staubfinger, nicht du hast diesen Ton angeschlagen.
@ willi1954: Lies alles Kommentare und du siehst dann warum Staubfinger so etwas geschrieben hat.
Hier ist momentan nahezu jedes 2. neue Thema etwas über Fischkrankheiten und Sterben oder ähnlichem und das auch bei den Profis also sollte man immer sachlich bleiben und schauen ob man aus der Ferne Tipps gibt und auch für die Zukunft etwas sorgfältiger vorgeht.

Aber schön das du deinen Bestand etwas reduzierst und das einen TWW gemacht hast.
Du hast dich gekümmert, hast hier angefragt und du versuchst der Sache Herr zu werden.
Also Kopf hoch und ich drück dir die Daumen das du deinen Teich wieder ins Lot bekommst.


----------



## Chrisinger (16. Juni 2014)

_Es läuft hier schon wieder aus dem Ruder.......!

Der eine hat die Meinung der andere die.

Ist ja auch okay, nur sollten die Fische dabei nicht vergessen werden.Hier geht's auch nicht um Profis oder nicht Profis.

Aber ja @Moonlight  Mandy ist ein voll Profi,der den ernst der Lage erkannt hat und vielleicht genau deshalb ihre Worte so wählte-das ist manchmal halt so und Menschlich, passiert auch mir 

So wie Staubfinger eben auch mal übers Ziel hinaus geschossen ist 

Leider sehe ich für meinen teil keinen Sinn mehr hier in dem Thema und bin raus.

Viel Glück und Erfolg für deine Fische. 

LG Chris_


----------



## Staubfinger (16. Juni 2014)

ok kein Thema, konzentriere mich jetzt hier auf mein Problem und sonst nichts mehr. Wenn jemand einen vernünftigen Tipp hat, werde ich ihn gerne annehmen.


----------



## Tinky (16. Juni 2014)

"Tierarzt" ist auch nicht immer im Sinne der Fische...jedenfalls bei mir "aufm Dorf"....der behandelt kranke Fische meistens mit der Machete.
Der ist da ganz rational - "__ Goldfisch kostet 1-5 Euro"...soll ich jetzt für xxx€ eine Behandlung starten oder ihn köpfen damit die anderen weniger gefährdet sind??"


----------



## willi1954 (16. Juni 2014)

Staubfinger schrieb:


> ja die werden noch behandelt und kommen *dann in einen kleinen See* von meinem bekannten.




Ohne Worte , siehe hier


----------



## groecamp (16. Juni 2014)

@willi1954
deshalb versuche ich meine Goldfische wieder loszuwerden.... ich stehe mehr auf heimische Fische wie Nasen, __ Moderlieschen und Co.... die sind nicht so anfällig und überzüchtet....
Gut sie lassen sich nicht wie Affen dressieren und fressen einem aus der Hand... aber man brauch sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn diese Fische an Rand schwimmen sobald da was steht.... es ist meistens dann die Katze oder der __ Reiher...

Sorry wegen einem __ Goldfisch so ein Theater zu machen.... ok jetzt geht der Shitstorm gleich los


----------



## Staubfinger (16. Juni 2014)

so wie Tinky sehe ich das die ganze Zeit....


----------



## krallowa (16. Juni 2014)

Warum dann überhaupt hier ein Thema aufmachen, wenn am Ende kein Interesse besteht??

Dann schmeiß die Tiere weg und kauf dir täglich Neue scheint dich ja nicht zu jucken wie es ihnen geht.
So ein Blödsinn, wenn man Tiere kauft, kauft man Verantwortung, egal ob Koi oder __ Goldfisch.


----------



## groecamp (16. Juni 2014)

@krallowa oder heißt das krawallo
deshalb hat er doch hier gefragt...


----------



## Staubfinger (16. Juni 2014)

so ich breche das jetzt hier auch ab..... es hilft mir jetzt hier alles nichts mehr. Es hat auch hier nichts mehr mit dem Problem zu tun. Ich danke alles die mir versucht haben zu helfen.......


----------



## Geisy (16. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht gibt es doch noch Fachleute hier die diesen Thread beantworten können obwohl der Ersteller nun auch raus ist.
3Kammerfilter und Teich sehen doch gar nicht so schlecht aus für das Fischgewicht was vorhanden ist.
Was sollte man ändern um das in Zukunft zu vermeiden?

Ganze Wasserwechsel sind auf jedenfall schlecht und setzen das System auf Anfang, aber das Problem war ja schon vorher da.
Oder hat er da einfach Pech gehabt mit dem was er sich eingefangen hat?
Vielleicht auch eingeschleppt durch schon vorher befallene Fische?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Tinky (16. Juni 2014)

Staubfinger schrieb:


> so wie Tinky sehe ich das die ganze Zeit....



Hey unser Tierarzt handhabt das so... ich nicht 
Mir kommen zwar nicht die Tränen wenn sich der __ Reiher ein paar Fische holt (der will ja auch leben) aber ich kille die Fische nicht.
OK "WENN" ich einen offensichtlich stark kranken, befallen __ Goldfisch "hätte" würde ich ihn eventuell auch rausfischen und "erlösen"...vor der Entscheidung stand ich aber noch nicht. Auch wenn ich sie raus haben will werden die Fische nur an andere Teichbesitzer weitergegeben... habe gerade einen Großteil der __ Sonnenbarsche abgegeben.
So 10-15 Goldfische hätte ich noch zu verschenken....für die Wasserqualität und Erhaltung der anderen Arten müssten die eigentlich schnellstmöglich raus 
Sind doch mehr als ich dachte!


----------



## Staubfinger (16. Juni 2014)

ich bin nicht raus, Anregungen oder Verbesserungen höre ich mir natürlich gerne an


----------



## lotta (16. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich schade,
dass viele Themen dann so eskalieren müssen.
Wem nützt das denn überhaupt ?
Weder dem Themenstarter, Frager, "Problem habenden" , ...
noch den sich hier äußernen, vorverurteilenden Usern.
Sind wir alle denn so wenig loyal, dass wir immer sofort auf jeden,
sowiso schon verzweifelten Frager,
"einhacken" müssen?

Wenn hier jemand mit seinen Problemen nachfragt,
dann tut er/sie es doch,
weil es ihm/ihr eben nicht egal ist ,
was mit seinen Tieren passiert!

Ich würde mir für dieses tolle Forum wünschen,
dass jeder von _*uns*_ ,
sich _*selber*_ mal in die Situation der Themenstarter versetzt, 
bevor _*wir*_ antworten

Das kann verdammt weh tun, wenn man Hilfe sucht und Haue bekommt.

Viel Glück allen,
die sich hier vertrauensvoll, mit ihren Problemen an kompetente User wenden.


----------



## DbSam (16. Juni 2014)

Ich schließe mich der Biene an.
Manchmal nehmen solche Threads eigene seltsame Wege.
Gerade deshalb ist es wichtig, dass man als Hilfesuchender soviel Details wie möglich preisgibt und/oder auf ein aktuelles Profil achten sollte, damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt...
Aber wie gesagt, das ist schwer zu steuern, die Mods können sicherlich ein Lied davon singen...
Siehe dazu auch solch Mutmaßungen in Mandys Thread, obwohl dort vieles bekannt war.

Gruß Carsten
der hier manchmal entsetzt die Äußerungen beider Seiten mitgelesen hat


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2014)

Nun ja, ich hab mich hier sicher auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber mich ärgert solche Tierhaltung ungemein. Sicher sind gewisse Hilfestellungen wichtig, nur wenn man das Gefühl hat (und das ist meistens subjektiv) das man auf Granit beißt, dann greift man eben zu anderen Mitteln. Was das Thema an sich anbelangt steh ich immer noch dazu. Koi gehören nicht in einen kleinen Teich. Sicher hab auch ich klein angefangen, aber solche Fehler sollten andere eben nicht machen. Der Filter sieht nicht schlecht aus, nur was kann er tatsächlich leisten?!  Goldis mit solchen Wunden sind kein guter Koi-Start. Trotzdem stehe such ich zur Seite...falls noch gewünscht.


----------



## wp-3d (17. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn der Filter gut aus sieht, vermute ich hier das Problem.
Wenn er mit Filtermatten bestückt ist und nicht regelmäßig gereinigt wird, ist es eine Brutstätte für Bakterien und Keime.

Die Anordnung der Filtertonnen erinnert mich an einen Hersteller im Netz der mit minimaler Pumpenleistung klares Teichwasser verspricht,
kurzfristig gibt es mit UV Leuchte einen zufriedenstellenden Erfolg,  langfristig gibt es den Gau.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2014)

Naja, ob es mit der Anordnung der Tonnen zu tun hat kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen. Auf jeden Fall sind die Durchmesser der Rohre viel zu gering.
Bei 50er HT-Rohren kommt viel zu wenig Wasser durch. Und da hast Du natürlich Recht, es beginnt im Filter (optisch oft nicht sichtbar) zu gammeln und es bilden sich Bakterien.
Endergebnis sind dann die kranke und löchrige Fische.

Es wäre mal interessant, wie die Tonnen bestückt sind. Stell die Filteranlage doch mal genauer vor. Oft kann man mit minimalen Aufwand, Maximales rausholen.

Mandy


----------



## Staubfinger (17. Juni 2014)

ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht genau wie die Pumpe heisst, ich weiss sie kann 5000l in der Stunde fördern. Dann kommt der UV Filter zum Einsatz, Erste Tonne mit Reinigungsbürsten, Zweite und Dritte Tonne mit Matten. und natürlich läuft das Wasser unten in die Tonnen rein und oben wieder raus.


----------



## wp-3d (17. Juni 2014)

Es ist wie vermutet, schon einmal eine zu kleine Pumpe.
Sie wird bei der Förderhöhe von ca. 1m nicht mehr viel in die Tonnen bringen.
Dem zur Folge gibt es nicht die nötige Strömung im Teich, 
durch geringe Saugleistung bleibt so auch der Schmutz selbst in unmittelbarer Nähe der Pumpe liegen.
Filtermatten sind schon ein gutes Biofiltermedium, nur sollten sie auch nur mit klarem Wasser versorgt werden.
Es ist aber so das die Pumpe dauehaft feine Schwebstloffe an den Bürsten vorbei in die Matten drückt. 
Auf Dauer wird die Biologie in den Matten vom Schmutz erstickt und die Probleme beginnen im Filter 
und dem Schmutz der auf dem Teichboden gammelt.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe das wie Werner.
Auch wenn in dem Teich um die 5-6tausend Liter sind, um so höher eine Pumpe fördern muss, um so weniger Wasser kommt an.
Also werden bei Dir höchstwahrscheinlich nur noch 3500l effektiv umgesetzt. Bischen wenig.
Schau mal ob Du günstig eine stärkere Pumpe bekommst (so was z.bsp. http://www.ebay.de/itm/SunSun-8000l...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item51bace63ae)

Wenn man mal den Filter beleuchtet, würde ich es anders machen. Die Bürsten würde ich entsorgen, so was ist nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß und effektiv sind sie auch nicht.
Ich würde mal schauen, ob Du eine ordentliche Grobabscheidung bekommst ... so etwas in etwa ...http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichfilter-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item1c1b47a3b6 Warum das Teil allerdings so teuer ist kann ich Dir nicht erklären, normalerweise sind die gebrauchten um ein vielfaches günstiger. Aber so in etwa würde ich es mir vorstellen.
In der 2. Tonne kannste die Matten lassen, aber in die 3. Tonne würde ich einen Sprudelstein reinhängen und die Tonne mit 50l Helix o.ä. füllen.

Und natürlich müssen die Rohre getauscht werden. 50er geht gar nicht ... 110er sind schon optimaler und bieten Dir auch die Option mal eine noch stärkere Pumpe anzuschließen. Immerhin passen bis 15000l durch ein 110er Rohr.

Mandy


----------



## Staubfinger (17. Juni 2014)

in der Nähe von der Pumpe ist eigendlich kein Dreck mehr zu sehen. Ich mache heute oder morgen mal ein Bild von der Pumpe bzw von dem Karton.  Und das Wasser ist wirklich glasklar im Teich :-(


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2014)

Na irgendwo müssen sich die Bakterien ja extrem vermehrt haben, sonst wären die Fische nicht gelöchert worden.
Normal geschieht das entweder im Teich (sogenannte Gammelecken) oder im Filter (mangelnde Durchflussraten, zu viel abgesetzter Dreck,etc.).

Mandy


----------



## Staubfinger (17. Juni 2014)

der Tierarzt sagte mir jetzt, das sind Wasserläuse die den Fisch anfressen und Bakterien vergrößern dann das Loch. Er will mir jetzt noch mal ein Mittel geben, was ich in den Teich kippen soll. Dieses Mittelchen wurde hier am Anfang auch schonmal erwähnt, winde es gerade nur nicht. Ich werde jetzt auch noch mal versuchen den Rest Dreck mit einem Sauger raus zu holen.


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2014)

Was bitteschön sind Wasserläuse?


----------



## wusi (17. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht meint er Karpfenläuse, der Herr Tierarzt??


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2014)

Die könnte man aber doch mit blossem Auge erkennen.


----------



## wusi (17. Juni 2014)

Wenn sie noch am Fisch sind schon. Aber wenn die Laus am Fisch gesaugt hat, hinterlässt sie eine kleine Wunde die sich dann entzünden kann.
Will hier aber ohnehin nicht behaupten, dass dem so ist. Wollte nur das gesagte vom Tierarzt interpretieren.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2014)

Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt... Ich kenne nur Karpfenläuse und die sind mit dem bloßen Auge zu sehen. Aber soweit ich weiß befallen die nur Karpfen oder karpfenähnliche Fische...keine Goldis.


----------



## Geisy (17. Juni 2014)

Zitat aus Wikipedia
"Der * Goldfisch* ist ein Süßwasserfisch aus der Familie der Karpfenfische"


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2014)

Nun ja, bei Wikipedia steht Familie: Karpfenfische und Überfamilie:  Karpfenähnliche. Allerdings steht bei Art: __ Giebel und der lateinische Name ist auch Carassius und nicht Cyprinidae. Ich bin kein Goldfischspezi, aber wenn beide tatsächlich der gleichen Gattung angehören würden, könnten sie sich auch verpaaren, aber das geht nicht. Weiter befällt den __ Goldfisch  nicht das Gleiche was auch den Karpfen befällt. Bestes Beispiel ist der KH Virus. Der Goldfisch trägt ihn in sich, wird daran aber nie erkranken. Ich denke mal Goldfisch und Koi zu vergleichen wäre das Gleiche wie Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. Ist beides Obst, aber doch grundlegend verschieden. Genauso wie Goldfisch und Koi. Aber jetzt nochmal zu den Wasserläusen. Ich hab bischen recherchiert, aber Wasserläuse scheint es tatsächlich nicht zu geben. Manch einer bezeichnet solche kleinen weißen Springinsekten als Wasserlaus, aber einen Nachweis für fischgefährliche Tierchen unter diesem Namen konnte ich nicht finden. Also entweder der TA meinte Karpfenläuse oder aber da gab's ein Missverständnis.


----------



## Staubfinger (18. Juni 2014)

Sorry karpfenläuse hat er gesagt. Keine ahnung bin doch kein doc . Er hat mir dafür essigsaure fertig gemacht für 6000l Wasser


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2014)

Gegen Karpfenläuse hilft keine Essigsäure. Wobei ich annehme du/er meinen Peressigsäure. So langsam frage ich mich bei was für einem Tierarzt du vorstellig geworden bist.


----------



## Staubfinger (18. Juni 2014)

es kann sein das es auch peressigsäure ist. es steht aber halt nur Essigsäure handgeschrieben auf der Tüte drauf. Das ist ein ganz normaler Tierarzt hir bei uns in der Nähe. Der mir eigendlich immer geholfen hat. Warum fragst du ?


----------



## JensM (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo !

Karpfenläuse werden auch als Fischläuse bezeichnet. Sie sind nicht ausschließlich auf Karpfen oder Verwandten zu finden.
Das Problem bei den Dingern ist, dass sie von Wirt zu Wirt "hüpfen" und dabei Krankheiten übertragen, wie bei uns die __ Zecken.
Sie schädigen die schützende Schleimhaut und sorgen für Angriffsfläche für __ Parasiten und Bakterien.

Wenn  der Tierarzt das diagnostiziert hat, passt es schon. 
http://www.kesla.de/wp-content/uploads/dr._meinelt-_vortrag_kesla_180407.pdf
Das Zeugs ist aber schwer zu händeln, insbesondere dann, wenn man den Teichinhalt nicht genau kennt. Zwischen geheilt und tot ist da nicht viel Platz bei der Dosierung.

Zu deinem Teich: Wie schon geschrieben: Filter optimieren, Vorfilterung verbessern, Verrohrung vergrößern, leistungsstärkere Pumpe (bei deiner Teichform am besten als Sattelit) anschaffen, Teichreinigung mit Schlammsauger, regelmäßige Wasserwechsel, Tauch-UVC in die letzte Filterkammer. 


Gruß Jens


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2014)

JensM schrieb:


> Wenn  der Tierarzt das diagnostiziert hat, passt es schon.
> http://www.kesla.de/wp-content/uploads/dr._meinelt-_vortrag_kesla_180407.pdf


 
Wofasteril hilft nicht gegen Karpfenläuse, glaubt es mir! Ich habe da meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit.
Wenn es tatsächlich Karpfenläuse sind, dann nimm Triclam. Damit habe ich super Erfahrungen gemacht, das wirkt 100%ig.
Auch Argulol soll helfen.

Das Zeugs ist aber schwer zu händeln, insbesondere dann, wenn man den Teichinhalt nicht genau kennt. Zwischen geheilt und tot ist da nicht viel Platz bei der Dosierung. [/QUOTE]

Da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Ein Tropfen zu viel und man hat seine Fische gehimmelt. Also wenn man den Inhalt nicht genau kennt, sollte man das Mittel unterdosiert anwenden, was allerdings zur Folge hat, es wird der Keimdruck reduziert (was ja gut ist) aber __ Parasiten nicht wirksam bekämpft werden können (was kontraproduktiv ist).

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2014)

Liebe Leute.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal auf den eigentlich vernünftigen Umgang miteinander hier in diesem Forum hinweisen. Das Thema artet hier aus und es wird bisweilen schon persönlich. Ich denke, das sollte nicht so laufen, denn damit hilft hier niemand einem Anderen.

Es sind einige gute Hinweise gekommen und die sollten weiter berücksichtigt werden. Wenn die Antworten nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg führen, würde ich empfehlen, eine zweite Meinung von einem weiteren Tierarzt einzuholen.


----------



## Staubfinger (18. Juni 2014)

also meint ihr ich soll das Mittelchen von Doc da nicht rein kippen ?


----------



## JensM (18. Juni 2014)

Moin Mandy !



> Wofasteril hilft nicht gegen Karpfenläuse, glaubt es mir!


Wenn du dir die Tabelle/Diagramm von Kesla ansiehst, hilft es sehr wohl.
Allerdings ist die Behandlungsdauer, während der die Viecher unter "Feuer" stehen müssen, nicht ohne.
Daher für mich nicht das Mittel der Wahl. Viel zu gefährlich.
Ich hatte die Viecher vor Jahren mal im Teich und habe mit PROGRAM behandelt.



> also meint ihr ich soll das Mittelchen von Doc da nicht rein kippen ?


Ist dein Tierarzt auf Fischbehandlungen spezialisiert ?
Hat er einen Fisch untersucht ? 
Ist ein Abstrich gemacht worden ?

Grundsätzlich sollte man dem Arzt schon vertrauen.
Aber; und da hat Mandy absolut recht; die Liste der Ärzte für Koimedizin ist dünn gesäht. Nur sehr wenige Tierärzte kennen sich damit wirklich aus.
Da hier aber keine näheren Angaben vorliegen, kann man auch nichts empfehlen. Ich bin weit davon entfernt, die Empfehlungen eines Tierarztes irgendwie in Frage zu stellen.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Kennst du den Teichinhalt nicht genau, sind solche Mittel sehr gefährlich in der Anwendung.


Gruß Jens


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2014)

Macht was ihr wollt ... ich bin raus.
Wenn jemand meine Hilfe haben will, dann soll er sich per PN an mich wenden.

Schönen Tag noch.

Mandy


----------



## Staubfinger (18. Juni 2014)

Alsowie ich das gelesen habe, ist das Mittel garnicht schlimm. Ich habe auf jeden fall nichts negatives gelesen.


----------



## JensM (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo !

Dann frage ich mich, was du da für ein Mittel hast.


Gruß  Jens


----------



## jolantha (19. Juni 2014)

Das Einzige, was ich  noch frage : Was hast Du denn nun bisher effektiv gemacht ??? 
Wie gehts dem Fisch ??


----------



## Staubfinger (19. Juni 2014)

Ich habe 3/4Wasser abgelassen, nur noch die kois drin, habe das Wasser wieder aufgefüllt und dann Wasseraufbereiter reingepackt. Und nach dem Wochenende soll ich das Mittel von Arzt reinfüllen


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wie gehts dem Fisch ??


Das würde mich auch interessieren. Schwimmt der nun mit seinen __ Goldfisch-Kumpels und einem Loch im Bauch in einer Regentonne?
Oder wurde dem armen Tier geholfen. Auch Fische für 1,50 sind Lebewesen.


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2014)

Staubfinger schrieb:


> Ich habe 3/4Wasser abgelassen, nur noch die kois drin, habe das Wasser wieder aufgefüllt und dann Wasseraufbereiter reingepackt. Und nach dem Wochenende soll ich das Mittel von Arzt reinfüllen


Hallo,
vielleicht bin ich ja ein bißchen blöde, oder begriffsstutzig, aber Du hast doch geschrieben, die Koi haben NICHTS , warum dann dieser Aufwand mit ihnen ??


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Juni 2014)

ich hab jetzt keine Lust mehr auf Frage und Antwort Spiel sorry. Ich mag jetzt das Thema nicht mehr hören. Danke euch allen.


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2014)

Hör mal zu Staubfinger - das ist kein Spiel und es geht auch nicht um Lust oder Unlust..
Du hast um Hilfe gebeten. Die hat man versucht Dir zu geben, aber Du eierst die ganze Zeit nur ums Thema herum.
Es ging uns um ein verletztes Lebewesen, nicht um Deine persönlichen Befindlichkeiten.
Und man wird ja wohl man nachfragen dürfen, wie es dem Tier geht.
Oder ist es Dir peinlich zuzugeben, dass Du für den __ Goldfisch nichts getan hast?

(sorry, Lotta, es geht nicht immer nur mit Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen...)


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Juni 2014)

Danke @Christine


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Juni 2014)

so jetzt noch einmal, denn fischen geht es besser ich habe was dagegen getan und fertig..... ich weiss das hier einige versucht haben zu helfen und das habe ich auch dankend angenommen. Trotzdem muss man das Thema irgendwann mal beenden. so jetzt ist mal gut.


----------



## minimuelli (20. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht solltest Du deine Probleme zukünftig für dich behalten, wenn es so sehr "nervt" immer wieder angesprochen zu werden!?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2014)

Ich denke, hier passiert nichts konstruktives mehr, ich schließe deshalb das Thema.


----------

